# Il Milan dà la caccia a Gundogan



## luigi61 (7 Luglio 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017. 

Seguiranno aggiornamenti

Ecco la prima pagina


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> "La gazzetta dello sport" titola: top gun, il Milan da l'assalto a Gundogan



Fuffa, ha appena rinnovato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fuffa, ha appena rinnovato.



Ha rinnovato per riconsocenza al club e fargli incassare una ventina di milioni.

Dubito venga da noi, ma sarebbe un acquisto molto interessante


----------



## Andre96 (7 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fuffa, ha appena rinnovato.



Che non venga è un conto,ma non perchè ha rinnovato...ha rinnovato di 1 anno solo perchè se no si liberava a 0 tra 1 anno,ora ha due anni ancora di contratto,se voleva restare rinnovava seriamente...fatto sta che probabilmente andrà al Barca anche se sarebbe il top,ma top top!


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha rinnovato per riconsocenza al club e fargli incassare una ventina di milioni.
> 
> Dubito venga da noi, ma sarebbe un acquisto molto interessante



Dici che non è intenzionato a restare a Dortmund? Comunque se c'erano 30 milioni per Witsel direi che dovrebbero esserci anche per Gundogan che sarebbe di gran lunga più gradito.


----------



## Andre96 (7 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dici che non è intenzionato a restare a Dortmund? Comunque se c'erano 30 milioni per Witsel direi che dovrebbero esserci anche per Gundogan che sarebbe di gran lunga più gradito.



Semplicemente ha rinnovato perchè in caso non si muovesse ora poi già a gennaio lo prendi con 10 milioni...


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Magari!!!!!!!


----------



## ralf (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> "La gazzetta dello sport" titola: top gun, il Milan da l'assalto a Gundogan



Sarà un semplice depistaggio per far abbassare le pretese dello Zenit per Witsel.Gundogan ha appena rinnovato di 1 anno il contratto e poi non penso accetti una squadra senza Champions.


----------



## peppe75 (7 Luglio 2015)

L'importante che arrivi un centrocampista di qualità...tra Witsel e Gundogan non ho preferenze..


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

A Di Marzio hanno chiesto su Twitter se ne sapeva qualcosa, ha detto che a lui non risulta niente.
Boh, sarebbe un super-colpo, ma mi sembra veramente irrealizzabile


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se esistono i 30 milioni di Witsel li spenderei subito per Gundogan.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sarà un semplice depistaggio per far abbassare le pretese dello Zenit per Witsel.Gundogan ha appena rinnovato di 1 anno il contratto e poi non penso accetti una squadra senza Champions.



Il fatto che ha rinnovato è semplicemente per non perderlo a 0 l'anno prossimo. Sul fatto che non accetti una squadra senza champions potrei anche essere d'accordo. La squadra più vicina era il barça, adesso hanno preso arda turan, e da come sembra vogliono a tutti i costi pogba. Non credo ci sia molto spazio per gundogan. Semmai lo Utd potrebbe essere la sua destinazione.


----------



## medjai (7 Luglio 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Che non venga è un conto,ma non perchè ha rinnovato...ha rinnovato di 1 anno solo perchè se no si liberava a 0 tra 1 anno,ora ha due anni ancora di contratto,se voleva restare rinnovava seriamente...fatto sta che probabilmente andrà al Barca anche se sarebbe il top,ma top top!



Non credo andrà al Barça che ha appena comprato Arda Turan. Ma forse si va al PSG, secondo dicevano aveva rifiutato 12 milioni di stipendio dal PSG...


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Luglio 2015)

Magari Gundogan. Prenderlo al posto di Witsel sarebbe parecchio strano dato che hanno doti diverse. Gundogan lo metterei nel gruppo dei Clasie e dei Verratti. Ma d altronde al Milan pensano di mettere ali a centrocampo quindi niente di strano.


----------



## il condor (7 Luglio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sarà un semplice depistaggio per far abbassare le pretese dello Zenit per Witsel.Gundogan ha appena rinnovato di 1 anno il contratto e poi non penso accetti una squadra senza Champions.



Perché il borussia fa champions?? Sono questi i giocatori a cui possiamo e dobbiamo puntare dato che i veri big non sono alla nostra portata. Comunque sará una sparata giornalistica delle tante e poi penso che galliani appena sente gundogan pensa che sia un transformers.


----------



## Andre96 (7 Luglio 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Non credo andrà al Barça che ha appena comprato Arda Turan. Ma forse si va al PSG, secondo dicevano aveva rifiutato 12 milioni di stipendio dal PSG...



Ormai comincio a credere che le sue presunte richieste siano solo una balla...dubito rifiuterebbe 12 milioni...anzi ne sono certo!


----------



## ralf (7 Luglio 2015)

Girava la voce che chiedeva 10 M di ingaggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2015)

Magari , nei miei sogni arriva lui e Witsel


----------



## Andre96 (7 Luglio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Girava la voce che chiedeva 10 M di ingaggio



E poi ha rinnovato col Borussia rischiando di prendere per un altro anno lo stesso ingaggio...ho grossi dubbi,sicuramente sà di essere forte ma non credo sia così stupido da chiedere così tanti soldi dopo aver saltato una stagione intera.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

*Laudisa (sempre Gazzetta): il Milan si muove per Gundogan del Borussia Dortmund. Il centrocampista e' in rotta coi tifosi tedeschi*


----------



## Andre96 (7 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Magari , nei miei sogni arriva lui e Witsel



Nei miei arriva anche solo lui


----------



## medjai (7 Luglio 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ormai comincio a credere che le sue presunte richieste siano solo una balla...dubito rifiuterebbe 12 milioni...anzi ne sono certo!



La penso come te. Mai rifiuterebbe quella cifra che è da top mondiale, cosa che Gundogan non è ancora. Penso 4M vano bene. Lo stipendio prima della rinovazione era 1.5M, ora non lo so. Ma penso è abordabile. 30M e il Borussia lo vende ma non so se a lui piacerebbe questa destinazione.


----------



## il condor (7 Luglio 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ormai comincio a credere che le sue presunte richieste siano solo una balla...dubito rifiuterebbe 12 milioni...anzi ne sono certo!



Non so quanto prende al dortmund ma secondo me sotto i 4 mln e 4 mln a lui sono piú che onesti. 12 li prende ibra figurati se rinuncia a 10 mln di stipendio. Il vero problema non è lo stipendio ma galliani.


----------



## Jonnys (7 Luglio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sarà un semplice depistaggio per far abbassare le pretese dello Zenit per Witsel.Gundogan ha appena rinnovato di 1 anno il contratto e poi non penso accetti una squadra senza Champions.



Lui attualmente è in una squadra senza Champions!


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sarà un semplice depistaggio per far abbassare le pretese dello Zenit per Witsel.Gundogan ha appena rinnovato di 1 anno il contratto e poi non penso accetti una squadra senza Champions.



La mezz'ala di peso non esclude il regista.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Lui attualmente è in una squadra senza Champions!



Il punto però è battere la concorrenza delle squadre che hanno la CL


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (sempre Gazzetta): il Milan si muove per Gundogan del Borussia Dortmund. Il centrocampista e' in rotta coi tifosi tedeschi*





Aron ha scritto:


> La mezz'ala di peso non esclude il regista.



Hanno già cacciato 20 pippi per Bertolacci a centrocampo, impensabile che ne spendano tipo altri 60 per altri due centrocampisti. Alla luce anche del rinnovo di De Jong e dell'arrivo di Mauri a cui è stato promesso un quasi posto da titolare.
Per me è già assai se prendono un altro centrocampista.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> Ecco la prima pagina




up


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La mezz'ala di peso non esclude il regista.



si e poi con quanti giochiamo??? numericamente in teoria, saremmo già completi. Tranne che ci possa scappare qualche cessione illustre. Magari montolivo


----------



## Andre96 (7 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Non so quanto prende al dortmund ma secondo me sotto i 4 mln e 4 mln a lui sono piú che onesti. 12 li prende ibra figurati se rinuncia a 10 mln di stipendio. Il vero problema non è lo stipendio ma galliani.


Sono d'accordo,il problema è Galliani ma anche il Milan in generale...cioè non sappiamo se siano balle e basta o se siano stati fatti sondaggi che dimostrerebbero un interessamento concreto...certo che se davvero spenderebbero 30 milioni per Witsel molto meglio Gundogan (anche a 35 se dobbiamo prendere il belga a 30).


----------



## medjai (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il punto però è battere la concorrenza delle squadre che hanno la CL



Con un proggetto serio e denaro, lo fai. Come ha fatto il Chelsea, City e PSG senza nome ma con i soldi e proggetto.


----------



## il condor (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> Ecco la prima pagina



Io al dortmund farei la doppia rapina. 40 mln gundogan+subotic


----------



## Memories of the Time (7 Luglio 2015)

Ci leggono gente, ci leggono.
INB4 Clasia, Xhaka, Subotic e Tielemans


----------



## ralf (7 Luglio 2015)

L'articolo è di Laudisa, quello di:"È fatta per Cavani alla Juve" (cit.)


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Hanno già cacciato 20 pippi per Bertolacci a centrocampo, impensabile che ne spendano tipo altri 60 per altri due centrocampisti. Alla luce anche del rinnovo di De Jong e dell'arrivo di Mauri a cui è stato promesso un quasi posto da titolare.
> Per me è già assai se prendono un altro centrocampista.



Il trio Witsel-Gundogan-Bertolacci è plausibile se vorranno davvero spendere tra i 120 e i 150 milioni.
A quel punto sarebbero sicure ovviamente le partenze di Nocerino e Poli, senza escludere che pure Montolivo possa rientrare tra i partenti.


----------



## Andre96 (7 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Io al dortmund farei la doppia rapina. 40 mln gundogan+subotic



Io al Dortmund direi: "Eccovi 100 milioni,spediteci Gundogan,Reus e Hummels entro 3 giorni lavorativi" 
Ripeto GUNDOGAN è il top...arrivasse lui non so che farei


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Con un proggetto serio e denaro, lo fai. Come ha fatto il Chelsea, City e PSG senza nome ma con i soldi e proggetto.



Il problema è che su Gundogan c'è il Barcellona. Quindi è difficilissima.


----------



## Mr7 (7 Luglio 2015)

Magari. Io tra lui e witsel, non ho dubbi, tutta la vita Gundogan. Anche se hanno caratteristiche completamente diverse per le quali potrebbero tranquillamente giocare insieme. Se non altro è il primo regista che ci associano. Che regista tra l'altro ...


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ci leggono gente, ci leggono.
> INB4 Clasia, Xhaka, Subotic e Tielemans



Xhaka è da tempo in orbita Milan. 
In questo momento io comunque scommetto più su Rabiot che su Xhaka, Gundogan e altri.


----------



## ralf (7 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il problema è che su Gundogan c'è il Barcellona. Quindi è difficilissima.



C'era, ora che hanno preso Turan a centrocampo sono coperti.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> L'articolo è di Laudisa, quello di:"È fatta per Cavani alla Juve" (cit.)



E' anche quello di "Balotelli andrà al Milan" (quando tutti gli altri ridevano) e tante altre.

Comunque, vediamo.


----------



## Memories of the Time (7 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Xhaka è da tempo in orbita Milan.
> In questo momento io comunque scommetto più su Rabiot che su Xhaka, Gundogan e altri.



Bisogna capire quanti soldi restano, ma prendere due centrocampisti mi sembrerebbe veramente un sogno, dal momento che adesso abbiamo bisogno di due centrali.


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2015)

Mr7 ha scritto:


> Magari. Io tra lui e witsel, non ho dubbi, tutta la vita Gundogan. Anche se hanno caratteristiche completamente diverse per le quali potrebbero tranquillamente giocare insieme. Se non altro è il primo regista che ci associano. Che regista tra l'altro ...



Sono comunque due giocatori diversi.
Il fatto che trapelino, a volte senza alcun velo, i nomi sia di giocatori di ottima quantità sia di registi, fa capire che il Milan sta cercando due giocatori di quel tipo. Non è scontato che li prenda entrambi, dipende anche dalle valutazioni di Mihajlovic di questi giorni, ma è certo che il Milan stia cercando due tipi di centrocampista.


----------



## Memories of the Time (7 Luglio 2015)

Comunque gente, l'ora e tarda e stiamo per andare a nanna, se sogniamo che i prossimi acquisti saranno:
Due centrali (Glik-Romagnoli, per essere ottimisti ma realisti)+Gundogan+Ibra, beh è un boost notevolissimo e sulla carta (che vuol dire veramente poco, but stil...) siamo secondi solo alla Juve.


----------



## il condor (7 Luglio 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Io al Dortmund direi: "Eccovi 100 milioni,spediteci Gundogan,Reus e Hummels entro 3 giorni lavorativi"
> Ripeto GUNDOGAN è il top...arrivasse lui non so che farei



Quella è l'apocalisse. Io mi accontento con un pó di meno..xd


----------



## de sica (7 Luglio 2015)

Credo andrà allo UTD


----------



## Coccosheva81 (7 Luglio 2015)

Non ci credo manco se lo vedo, ma se fosse vero....
Quali sono le squadre che realisticamente possono essere interessate a lui?
Il Barca lo escluderei, hanno le elezioni e secondo me puntano al nome mediaticamente enorme (Pogba) 
Al Real non credo serva, e nemmeno al Bayern e al Chelsea.
In Italia non credo sia cercato da nessuno tranne noi.
Psg e City? United? 
Se nessuna di queste 3 è interessata non vedo grossissima concorrenza.
Oppure rimane dov'è senza nemmeno la Champions e senza Klopp.


----------



## Memories of the Time (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Barca era interessato, poi ha preso Arda T.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> Ecco la prima pagina



Se non interessa allo United è possibile forse, speriamo !


Comunque al Milan servirebbe di più un Nainggolan o un Kondogbia, giusto puntializzare per scandalizzare i tecnica-boys.


----------



## Heaven (7 Luglio 2015)

Sogno di una notte di mezza estate

Comunque, il Barça con Arda Turan non credo cerchi ancora Gundogan. Allo United accostano praticamente chiunque, non mi spaventerei troppo. 

Se c'erano 20mln per Bertolacci, 25mln per Gundogan dovrebbero esserci easy. Speriamo.


----------



## S T B (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> Ecco la prima pagina



Gundogan a 25 milioni è da prendere offrendo al Borussia anche i bonus. Sarebbe un affare e il nostro centrocampo farebbe un salto in avanti notevole


----------



## Aragorn (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> Ecco la prima pagina



Fosse vero sarebbe un delitto non prenderlo. Ma non voglio illudermi.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Luglio 2015)

Ha rinnovato ma e sul mercato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2015)

Se ne avevamo 30 per Witsel dovremmo averli anche per Gundogan. Voglio crederci va.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> Ecco la prima pagina


Acquisto notevole, che cambierebbe non poco gli equilibri tattici nascenti. Se sta bene, può giocare centrocampista basso nel rombo, ma dà il meglio nella coppia di centrali nel 442 o nel 4231, dove è nato. Un regista classico. Sinisa con questo giocatore si cautelerebbe su un eventuale cambio di modulo, anche in corso di partita. È reduce da un infortunio importante, ma è giocatore elegante e consistente. Da prendere senza dubbio.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La mezz'ala di peso non esclude il regista.



Gundogan verrebbe preso per un cambio di gioco col regista. La mezzala è da escludere se Sinisa vorrà insistere su El Shaarawy, considerato che su quel lato Mauri è in rampa di lancio.


----------



## joecole (7 Luglio 2015)

Se arrivasse Gundogan a 25mln i pianti greci per il mancato arrivo di Kondom_bia a 35 sarebbero un bel ricordo con tanto di grazie infinito a Mancini per aver convinto il francese ad andar da loro.

A centrocampo si sarebbe chiuso il cerchio con pure un po' di abbondanza numerica da eliminare.

De Jong davanti alla difesa a fare il cane da guardia, Gundogan interno e a fianco Bonaventura, poco più avanti Bertolacci e davanti Dio_Ibra e uno tra i 2 sopravvalutati (Luiz Adriano e Bacca).
Solo all'idea sento già meno il caldo di questi giorni.

Poi si sistema la difesa e diamo il via alle danze.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

*Il Milan ha in progetto una corazzata. Gundogan nel cuore del centrocampo, ai suoi lati Bertolacci e Montolivo, trequartista Bonaventura. Davanti Luiz Adriano Bacca. Aspettando Ibra. Ma torniamo al tedesco. Il Milan ha scelto lui, un top gun. Il suo nome era già uscito nei discorsi con Ancelotti a Madrid. Sarebbe stato in cima alla lista di Carletto. Ma la sua candidatura non è morta, anzi negli ultimi giorni nei briefing con Sinisa è tornata prepotentemente alla ribalta. L'innamoramento per Witsel ormai è evaporato. E non tanto per la valutazione dello Zenit (30M), quanto per la constatazione di cercare un centrocampista dalle qualità differenti. Ossia un play di qualità. Questo è ciò che vuole il serbo. 
E Gundogan è bravo in tutte le mansioni di centrocampo, regista compreso. Il tedesco è in cima ai desideri di Sinisa, anche se non ai primissimi posti. I rapporti con il Dortmund sono stati sempre altalenanti, con rinnovi all'ultimo per evitare che andasse in scadenza. La trattativa è ancora in fase embrionale. Ma il tedesco ad oggi rappresenta il colpo che i rossoneri vogliono fare in mezzo al campo. Sfruttando proprio i rapporti tra giocatore e società, la sua voglia di cambiare aria, e appoggiandosi ad una figura importante: il padre. Il Dortmund valuta Gundogan 25M e il Milan ha ancora spazio per un grande acquisto in mezzo al campo. Sarà un top gun? *


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> Ecco la prima pagina



Mah, mi sa molto di titolo alla Tuttosport per vendere qualche copia in più...
Il giocatore se mai dovesse lasciare Dortmund avrà la fila di squadre che lo cercano, e noi non siamo certo la prima scelta...


----------



## Black (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha in progetto una corazzata. Gundogan nel cuore del centrocampo, ai suoi lati Bertolacci e Montolivo, trequartista Bonaventura. Davanti Luiz Adriano Bacca. Aspettando Ibra. Ma torniamo al tedesco. Il Milan ha scelto lui, un top gun. Il suo nome era già uscito nei discorsi con Ancelotti a Madrid. Sarebbe stato in cima alla lista di Carletto. Ma la sua candidatura non è morta, anzi negli ultimi giorni nei briefing con Sinisa è tornata prepotentemente alla ribalta. L'innamoramento per Witsel ormai è evaporato. E non tanto per la valutazione dello Zenit (30M), quanto per la constatazione di cercare un centrocampista dalle qualità differenti. Ossia un play di qualità. Questo è ciò che vuole il serbo.
> E Gundogan è bravo in tutte le mansioni di centrocampo, regista compreso. Il tedesco è in cima ai desideri di Sinisa, anche se non ai primissimi posti. I rapporti con il Dortmund sono stati sempre altalenanti, con rinnovi all'ultimo per evitare che andasse in scadenza. La trattativa è ancora in fase embrionale. Ma il tedesco ad oggi rappresenta il colpo che i rossoneri vogliono fare in mezzo al campo. Sfruttando proprio i rapporti tra giocatore e società, la sua voglia di cambiare aria, e appoggiandosi ad una figura importante: il padre. Il Dortmund valuta Gundogan 25M e il Milan ha ancora spazio per un grande acquisto in mezzo al campo. Sarà un top gun? *



Magari.... per lui vale la pena di spenderne anche 30M, mentre per Witsel no. Ma non so quanto credibili siano queste notizie.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (7 Luglio 2015)

La Gazzetta Montolivo lo mette in qualsiasi formazione, tra un pò anche in porta pur di metterlo in squadra  Mai visto uno più raccomandato...


----------



## Butcher (7 Luglio 2015)

Tutto bello, il migliore che c'è sul mercato ma...fisicamente?


----------



## The Ripper (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (sempre Gazzetta): il Milan si muove per Gundogan del Borussia Dortmund. Il centrocampista e' in rotta coi tifosi tedeschi*



Non verrà mai. È un giocatore che ambisce grandi palcoscenici nell'immediato.
Lui,Hummels e Reus...farei follie per questi qui.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Luglio 2015)

Comunque Gundogan escluderebbe Montolivo molto più di Bertolacci/Bonaventura/De Jong.
Perciò non credo al suo acquisto


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha in progetto una corazzata. Gundogan nel cuore del centrocampo, ai suoi lati Bertolacci e Montolivo, trequartista Bonaventura. Davanti Luiz Adriano Bacca. Aspettando Ibra. Ma torniamo al tedesco. Il Milan ha scelto lui, un top gun. Il suo nome era già uscito nei discorsi con Ancelotti a Madrid. Sarebbe stato in cima alla lista di Carletto. Ma la sua candidatura non è morta, anzi negli ultimi giorni nei briefing con Sinisa è tornata prepotentemente alla ribalta. L'innamoramento per Witsel ormai è evaporato. E non tanto per la valutazione dello Zenit (30M), quanto per la constatazione di cercare un centrocampista dalle qualità differenti. Ossia un play di qualità. Questo è ciò che vuole il serbo.
> E Gundogan è bravo in tutte le mansioni di centrocampo, regista compreso. Il tedesco è in cima ai desideri di Sinisa, anche se non ai primissimi posti. I rapporti con il Dortmund sono stati sempre altalenanti, con rinnovi all'ultimo per evitare che andasse in scadenza. La trattativa è ancora in fase embrionale. Ma il tedesco ad oggi rappresenta il colpo che i rossoneri vogliono fare in mezzo al campo. Sfruttando proprio i rapporti tra giocatore e società, la sua voglia di cambiare aria, e appoggiandosi ad una figura importante: il padre. Il Dortmund valuta Gundogan 25M e il Milan ha ancora spazio per un grande acquisto in mezzo al campo. Sarà un top gun? *


Direi piuttosto Bertolacci a destra e Montolivo, anzi Mauri, a sinistra. Con un grande centrale difensivo (o due) e Ibrahimovic, il Milan comincia a prendere forma. Una forma di scudo.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non verrà mai. È un giocatore che ambisce grandi palcoscenici nell'immediato.
> Lui,Hummels e Reus...farei follie per questi qui.


Immagino che vi sentiate spesso...


----------



## il condor (7 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque Gundogan escluderebbe Montolivo molto più di Bertolacci/Bonaventura/De Jong.
> Perciò non credo al suo acquisto



premesso che non credo ad un suo arrivo finchè non vedo una vera trattativa, montolivo mezzala  
non ha il passo per fare quel ruolo infatti le sue "migliori" partite le ha fatte da vertice basso dove abbiamo anche de jong. Montolivo è un raccomandato e pur di giocare farebbe anche il portiere quidi lo spazio lo ha sempre e comunque.


----------



## Renegade (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha in progetto una corazzata. Gundogan nel cuore del centrocampo, ai suoi lati Bertolacci e Montolivo, trequartista Bonaventura. Davanti Luiz Adriano Bacca. Aspettando Ibra. Ma torniamo al tedesco. Il Milan ha scelto lui, un top gun. Il suo nome era già uscito nei discorsi con Ancelotti a Madrid. Sarebbe stato in cima alla lista di Carletto. Ma la sua candidatura non è morta, anzi negli ultimi giorni nei briefing con Sinisa è tornata prepotentemente alla ribalta. L'innamoramento per Witsel ormai è evaporato. E non tanto per la valutazione dello Zenit (30M), quanto per la constatazione di cercare un centrocampista dalle qualità differenti. Ossia un play di qualità. Questo è ciò che vuole il serbo.
> E Gundogan è bravo in tutte le mansioni di centrocampo, regista compreso. Il tedesco è in cima ai desideri di Sinisa, anche se non ai primissimi posti. I rapporti con il Dortmund sono stati sempre altalenanti, con rinnovi all'ultimo per evitare che andasse in scadenza. La trattativa è ancora in fase embrionale. Ma il tedesco ad oggi rappresenta il colpo che i rossoneri vogliono fare in mezzo al campo. Sfruttando proprio i rapporti tra giocatore e società, la sua voglia di cambiare aria, e appoggiandosi ad una figura importante: il padre. Il Dortmund valuta Gundogan 25M e il Milan ha ancora spazio per un grande acquisto in mezzo al campo. Sarà un top gun? *



ORA SI CHE SI RAGIONA. In quel caso Bertolacci e co assumerebbero un senso nel centrocampo. E' l'acquisto numero uno per necessità. Ci manca un calciatore tecnico a metà campo dai tempi di Pirlo e Seedorf. Non me ne frega niente di Ibra o del difensore Top, portatemi il crucco a Milano!


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2015)

Vi prego non fateci del male con questi nomi..è troppa roba per noi oggi..questo ti alzerebbe il livello del centrocampo in modo clamoroso altro che Kondocoso..qua siamo a livelli di un Vidal..

Comunque da notare i nomi che suggerisce Sinisa: Laporte, Romagnoli, Gundogan..questo ha occhio per il talento..


----------



## Memories of the Time (7 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> ORA SI CHE SI RAGIONA. In quel caso Bertolacci e co assumerebbero un senso nel centrocampo. E' l'acquisto numero uno per necessità. Ci manca un calciatore tecnico a metà campo dai tempi di Pirlo e Seedorf. Non me ne frega niente di Ibra o del difensore Top, portatemi il crucco a Milano!


A livello di priorità dovrebbe essere il n°1 concordo, poi in difesa deve numericamente arrivare qualcuno ^^


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vi prego non fateci del male con questi nomi..è troppa roba per noi oggi..questo ti alzerebbe il livello del centrocampo in modo clamoroso altro che Kondocoso..qua siamo a livelli di un Vidal..
> 
> Comunque da notare i nomi che suggerisce Sinisa: Laporte, Romagnoli, Gundogan..questo ha occhio per il talento..


...e l'altro per il budget del club. Si è accorto che la cassa è piena e semplicemente bada a farsi gli affari suoi.


----------



## Renegade (7 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vi prego non fateci del male con questi nomi..è troppa roba per noi oggi..questo ti alzerebbe il livello del centrocampo in modo clamoroso altro che Kondocoso..qua siamo a livelli di un Vidal..
> 
> Comunque da notare i nomi che suggerisce Sinisa: Laporte, Romagnoli, Gundogan..questo ha occhio per il talento..



Gundogan al Top è decisamente superiore a Vidal. Altra tecnica, altra caratura. Stapperei davvero lo champagne in quel caso. Non vedo tecnica a centrocampo dai tempi dei due fenomeni. Giuro che non me ne frega niente di difensori, attaccanti, Ibra ecc... Voglio il regista o il CC tecnico, lo ripeterò fino allo sfinimento! E' la prima necessità!


----------



## koti (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha in progetto una corazzata. Gundogan nel cuore del centrocampo, ai suoi lati Bertolacci e Montolivo, trequartista Bonaventura. Davanti Luiz Adriano Bacca. Aspettando Ibra. Ma torniamo al tedesco. Il Milan ha scelto lui, un top gun. Il suo nome era già uscito nei discorsi con Ancelotti a Madrid. Sarebbe stato in cima alla lista di Carletto. Ma la sua candidatura non è morta, anzi negli ultimi giorni nei briefing con Sinisa è tornata prepotentemente alla ribalta. L'innamoramento per Witsel ormai è evaporato. E non tanto per la valutazione dello Zenit (30M), quanto per la constatazione di cercare un centrocampista dalle qualità differenti. Ossia un play di qualità. Questo è ciò che vuole il serbo.
> E Gundogan è bravo in tutte le mansioni di centrocampo, regista compreso. Il tedesco è in cima ai desideri di Sinisa, anche se non ai primissimi posti. I rapporti con il Dortmund sono stati sempre altalenanti, con rinnovi all'ultimo per evitare che andasse in scadenza. La trattativa è ancora in fase embrionale. Ma il tedesco ad oggi rappresenta il colpo che i rossoneri vogliono fare in mezzo al campo. Sfruttando proprio i rapporti tra giocatore e società, la sua voglia di cambiare aria, e appoggiandosi ad una figura importante: il padre. Il Dortmund valuta Gundogan 25M e il Milan ha ancora spazio per un grande acquisto in mezzo al campo. Sarà un top gun? *


Se è vero che ha rifiutato offerte altissime di Bayern, Barca e PSG non vedo perchè dovrebbe accettare di venire al Milan. Ovvio che se venisse ci stravolgerebbe il centrocampo in modo clamoroso (a patto che sia fisicamente integro).


----------



## The Ripper (7 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> premesso che non credo ad un suo arrivo finchè non vedo una vera trattativa, montolivo mezzala
> non ha il passo per fare quel ruolo infatti le sue "migliori" partite le ha fatte da vertice basso dove abbiamo anche de jong. Montolivo è un raccomandato e pur di giocare farebbe anche il portiere quidi lo spazio lo ha sempre e comunque.


De Jong lo devi schierare per diversi motivi...anche perché è l'unico mediano in rosa e rimane, benché mediocre, fondamentale per l'equilibrio. Eravamo su Kondogbia, per cui si capisce che un giocatore del genere nell'11 titolare lo avremo sempre (d'altronde anche il Barça schiera Bruschetta).
Assodato De Jong...e considerando che hai speso 20mln per Bertuccia (non credo minimamente alla storia del "panchinaro di lusso") per 2/3 il centrocampo è fatto. Il terzo? Gundogan? witsel? Con Montolivo tra i piedi è impossibile. Vuoi perché è il capitano...vuoi perchè raccomandato, vuoi perchè italiano, vuoi perchè sopravvalutato.... Montolivo non sarà mai considerato un panchinaro.
Uniche due chance: 
- Montolivo fisicamente è finito e non regge più di una dozzina di partite all'anno/non dà garanzie fisiche
- Sinisa si è impuntato e ha chiaramente detto che per lui Montolivo non è una garanzia a livello tecnico...e si ripeterebbe un po' la situazione Albertini.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Luglio 2015)

Ancora con questa storia di Montolivo raccomando? se non ve ne siete accorti Sinisa non è il tipo che si fa imporre niente e tra l'altro montolivo in forma seppur a me non piace non è uno scarso giocatore come tutti qui dicono.


----------



## cris (7 Luglio 2015)

si, e poi ci risvegliamo tutti sudati


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (7 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia di Montolivo raccomando? se non ve ne siete accorti Sinisa non è il tipo che si fa imporre niente e tra l'altro montolivo in forma seppur a me non piace non è uno scarso giocatore come tutti qui dicono.



Probabilmente dicevi a me visto che gli ho dato io del raccomandato, peccato che non mi riferivo ovviamente a Sinisa ma alla stampa, presso la quale il nostro capitano sembra godere di stima infinita e immotivata. 
Sul fatto che non sia scarso è opinabile, per me lo è e anche molto. Giocatore senza personalità che non azzecca da due anni una giocata decisiva, anzi non la prova nemmeno.
Chiuso off topic visto che si parla di Gundogan...


----------



## The Ripper (7 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia di Montolivo raccomando? se non ve ne siete accorti Sinisa non è il tipo che si fa imporre niente e tra l'altro montolivo in forma seppur a me non piace non è uno scarso giocatore come tutti qui dicono.



Montolivo in forma? Quando? Dove?
A Firenze ancora stanno spulciando negli archivi per trovare 3 partite consecutive giocate bene da Montolivo e intanto hanno proclamato il 30 giugno festa cittadina per la scadenza del suo contratto che lo portò via da Firenze. Al Milan ha giocato bene 5 mesi... 5 mesi in cui i migliori risultarono essere...squillo di trombe...
MUNTARI
MEXES
BALOTELLI
MONTOLIVO
poker d'assi insomma....
E questi 5 mesi risalgono a 2anni fa.

Montolivo=Baronio=Cigarini
Stessa categoria


----------



## franck3211 (7 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Probabilmente dicevi a me visto che gli ho dato io del raccomandato, peccato che non mi riferivo ovviamente a Sinisa ma alla stampa, presso la quale il nostro capitano sembra godere di stima infinita e immotivata.
> Sul fatto che non sia scarso è opinabile, per me lo è e anche molto. Giocatore senza personalità che non azzecca da due anni una giocata decisiva, anzi non la prova nemmeno.
> Chiuso off topic visto che si parla di Gundogan...


Non mi riferivo a te ma in generale dato che è un motivetto che si sente spesso. Io credo che montolivo in un centrocampo di buon livello sia un ottimo completamento se sta bene. Deve essere aiutato da giocatori di qualità non essendo un campione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> ...e l'altro per il budget del club. Si è accorto che la cassa è piena e semplicemente bada a farsi gli affari suoi.



Cassa piena o no mi piace uno che arriva e chiede gente nuova e di talento, non i soliti nomi impolverati che Fester rispolvera ad ogni sessione di mercato..sarà un caso che ancora non abbiamo sentito parlare di Criscito, di Preziosi e benché si cerchi un difensore il nome di astori è comparso solo come giocatore che ci ha offerto la Roma?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Gundogan al Top è decisamente superiore a Vidal. Altra tecnica, altra caratura*. Stapperei davvero lo champagne in quel caso. Non vedo tecnica a centrocampo dai tempi dei due fenomeni. Giuro che non me ne frega niente di difensori, attaccanti, Ibra ecc... Voglio il regista o il CC tecnico, lo ripeterò fino allo sfinimento! E' la prima necessità!



Vero, però ad oggi il cileno da delle garanzie in più, inoltre è un leader vero, che ci servirebbe tantissimo lì in mezzo al posto del palle mosce di Caravaggio...


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2015)

Mihajlovic non guarderà in faccia a nessuno credo. Se Mauri gli darà quello che chiede più di altri, sbatterà in panca i vari De Jong o Montolivo senza grossi problemi. 

A Gundogan un posto lo si trova sempre e comunque. Questo si che può cambiarti il centrocampo rivoltandolo come un calzino, se ha risolto i problemi fisici. E con lui in cabina di regia eventuali interni di centrocampo che fungano da cursori non potrebbero che giovarsene (penso al tanto bistrattato Bertolacci, ma anche a Suso, che io proverei a trasformare in interno di un centrocampo a 3 più di ElSha).

Se l'asse portante del nuovo Milan fosse davvero: Diego Lopez, Romagnoli, Gundogan, Ibrahimovic...credo potremmo vederne delle belle!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (7 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cassa piena o no mi piace uno che arriva e chiede gente nuova e di talento, non i soliti nomi impolverati che Fester rispolvera ad ogni sessione di mercato..sarà un caso che ancora non abbiamo sentito parlare di Criscito, di Preziosi e benché si cerchi un difensore il nome di astori è comparso solo come giocatore che ci ha offerto la *Roma*?



cagliari, grazie a Dio lo abbiamo restituito al mittente.


----------



## Alberto (7 Luglio 2015)

Comunque anche se Gundogan ha rinnovato sembra sia sul mercato, leggevo un articolo ieri dove Gundogan se la prendeva con i tifosi del Borussia perchè agli allenamenti lo fischiano, lui avrebbe risposto a muso duro ai tifosi stessi dicendogli che per stare al Borussia ha rinunciato a 5 mln di stipendio/anno offerti dal PSG...


----------



## The P (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha in progetto una corazzata. Gundogan nel cuore del centrocampo, ai suoi lati Bertolacci e Montolivo, trequartista Bonaventura. Davanti Luiz Adriano Bacca. Aspettando Ibra. Ma torniamo al tedesco. Il Milan ha scelto lui, un top gun. Il suo nome era già uscito nei discorsi con Ancelotti a Madrid. Sarebbe stato in cima alla lista di Carletto. Ma la sua candidatura non è morta, anzi negli ultimi giorni nei briefing con Sinisa è tornata prepotentemente alla ribalta. L'innamoramento per Witsel ormai è evaporato. E non tanto per la valutazione dello Zenit (30M), quanto per la constatazione di cercare un centrocampista dalle qualità differenti. Ossia un play di qualità. Questo è ciò che vuole il serbo.
> E Gundogan è bravo in tutte le mansioni di centrocampo, regista compreso. Il tedesco è in cima ai desideri di Sinisa, anche se non ai primissimi posti. I rapporti con il Dortmund sono stati sempre altalenanti, con rinnovi all'ultimo per evitare che andasse in scadenza. La trattativa è ancora in fase embrionale. Ma il tedesco ad oggi rappresenta il colpo che i rossoneri vogliono fare in mezzo al campo. Sfruttando proprio i rapporti tra giocatore e società, la sua voglia di cambiare aria, e appoggiandosi ad una figura importante: il padre. Il Dortmund valuta Gundogan 25M e il Milan ha ancora spazio per un grande acquisto in mezzo al campo. Sarà un top gun? *



Stamattina ho sentito la notizia anche su Radio DeeJay, TG1 e TG5, fonti completamente diverse che fanno presumere ci sia un fondo di verità. Tuttavia, per me il regista del Milan è Bertolacci. Hanno speso 20mln per lui in virtù delle ottime prestazioni dell'ultima parte di campionato in cui ha ricoperto quel ruolo. Chiaro che avrei preferito Gundogan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2015)

Continuo a pensare che Nicola Savino sia la scelta migliore che il nostro Cravattagialla possa fare ... continuerò a ripetere la mia utopia fino al 1 settembre .. Centrocampo lui e Witsel , in difesa 2 centrali e l'arrivo di Ibra e l'anno prossimo prevedo tanti di quell abuso di potere che non ne avete idea  ...

ok ora mi sveglio..

PS: Ricordiamoci che sono 2 anni che questo è a metà servizio.. non dimentichiamolo


----------



## Schism75 (7 Luglio 2015)

che notiziona... Magari cavolo magari.


----------



## Gekyn (7 Luglio 2015)

Sono rimasto così scottato, che non ci credo manco se lo vedo a Milanello....


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Luglio 2015)

Forte forte. L'unico dubbio i guai fisici


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Luglio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Stamattina ho sentito la notizia anche su Radio DeeJay, TG1 e TG5, fonti completamente diverse che fanno presumere ci sia un fondo di verità. Tuttavia, per me il regista del Milan è Bertolacci. Hanno speso 20mln per lui in virtù delle ottime prestazioni dell'ultima parte di campionato in cui ha ricoperto quel ruolo. Chiaro che avrei preferito Gundogan.



Bertolacci mi pare tutto tranne che regista però


----------



## pedro (7 Luglio 2015)

*secondo me non sareste contenti nemmeno se arrivassero cr7 e/ messi*




Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che Nicola Savino sia la scelta migliore che il nostro Cravattagialla possa fare ... continuerò a ripetere la mia utopia fino al 1 settembre .. Centrocampo lui e Witsel , in difesa 2 centrali e l'arrivo di Ibra e l'anno prossimo prevedo tanti di quell abuso di potere che non ne avete idea  ...
> 
> ok ora mi sveglio..
> 
> PS: Ricordiamoci che sono 2 anni che questo è a metà servizio.. non dimentichiamolo


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha in progetto una corazzata. Gundogan nel cuore del centrocampo, ai suoi lati Bertolacci e Montolivo, trequartista Bonaventura. Davanti Luiz Adriano Bacca. Aspettando Ibra. Ma torniamo al tedesco. Il Milan ha scelto lui, un top gun. Il suo nome era già uscito nei discorsi con Ancelotti a Madrid. Sarebbe stato in cima alla lista di Carletto. Ma la sua candidatura non è morta, anzi negli ultimi giorni nei briefing con Sinisa è tornata prepotentemente alla ribalta. L'innamoramento per Witsel ormai è evaporato. E non tanto per la valutazione dello Zenit (30M), quanto per la constatazione di cercare un centrocampista dalle qualità differenti. Ossia un play di qualità. Questo è ciò che vuole il serbo.
> E Gundogan è bravo in tutte le mansioni di centrocampo, regista compreso. Il tedesco è in cima ai desideri di Sinisa, anche se non ai primissimi posti. I rapporti con il Dortmund sono stati sempre altalenanti, con rinnovi all'ultimo per evitare che andasse in scadenza. La trattativa è ancora in fase embrionale. Ma il tedesco ad oggi rappresenta il colpo che i rossoneri vogliono fare in mezzo al campo. Sfruttando proprio i rapporti tra giocatore e società, la sua voglia di cambiare aria, e appoggiandosi ad una figura importante: il padre. Il Dortmund valuta Gundogan 25M e il Milan ha ancora spazio per un grande acquisto in mezzo al campo. Sarà un top gun? *



Magari, sarebbe il top! A me interessa di più avere gente così a centrocampo che Ibra, per dire. Ma non mi illudo affatto perché non vedo un solo motivo per cui dovrebbe voler venire a Milano. Penso che per ora gente così non ce la possiamo permettere, anche se è ovvio che mi piacerebbe tantissimo essere smentita.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2015)

Bertolacci Gundogan José Mauri/Suso
Bonaventura


Finalmente si ragionerebbe


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2015)

A


Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bertolacci Gundogan José Mauri/Suso
> Bonaventura
> Finalmente si ragionerebbe



Mancherebbe ancora qualcosa lì in mezzo .


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2015)

pedro ha scritto:


>



Cosa ?


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Stamattina ho sentito la notizia anche su Radio DeeJay, TG1 e TG5, fonti completamente diverse che fanno presumere ci sia un fondo di verità. Tuttavia, per me il regista del Milan è Bertolacci. Hanno speso 20mln per lui in virtù delle ottime prestazioni dell'ultima parte di campionato in cui ha ricoperto quel ruolo. Chiaro che avrei preferito Gundogan.



Bertolacci lasciamolo a mezzala, dove può solo fare danni a terzi.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Magari, sarebbe il top! A me interessa di più avere gente così a centrocampo che Ibra, per dire. Ma non mi illudo affatto perché non vedo un solo motivo per cui dovrebbe voler venire a Milano. Penso che per ora gente così non ce la possiamo permettere, anche se è ovvio che mi piacerebbe tantissimo essere smentita.



Ha appena rinnovato il contratto con il Borussia, che non farà la Champions League e che appare in netta involuzione. Il Milan che investe in tutte le direzioni per ritornare competitivo sarebbe un grande passo in avanti per lui.


----------



## il condor (7 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A
> 
> Mancherebbe ancora qualcosa lì in mezzo .



gatto soriano


----------



## bargnani83 (7 Luglio 2015)

chiedo agli admin se riescono a trovare la grafica del centrocampo di milan channel di inizio giugno quando il mercato veniva fatto a porte aperte(prima della batosta martinez-kondogbia).ricordo che c'erano 4 categorie cosi divise:
-centrocampo italiano (bertolci,valdifiori,baselli)
-idee alternative o qualcosa del genere (mauri,maher)
-giocatori di forza(kondogbia, mario suarez)
-sogni (witsel,gundogan,xhaka)
alla fine sono arrivati 1 per ogni categoria tranne la 3a perchè perso kondogbia e avendo rifirmato de jong che al tempo di quella grafica sembrava non dovesse rinnovare sarebbe stato inutile prendere mario suarez.vesiamo se 1 dei 3 sogni arriva.mio ordine di preferenza xhaka,gundogan,witsel.


----------



## kundi (7 Luglio 2015)

Se prendiamo Gundogan allora si ha una spiegazione anche per Bacca e Luiz adriano, poi l'atletico prende Abdennour e ci vende Godin andiamo a Roma prendiamo Romagnoli lo Zenit finalmente cede e ci vende Witsel e saremmo con questa formazione.
Diego Lopez De Sciglio Romagnoli Godin Antonelli, Gundogan Bertolacci Witsel, Bonaventura Bacca Luiz Adriano.
In panca: Abbiati Abate Alex Zapata Jose Mauri De Jong Montolivo El Shaarawy Suso Niang poi se Ibra dovesse venire allora ....... non potremmo più offendere il condor.
E POI MI SVEGLIO.


----------



## mark (7 Luglio 2015)

Gundogan sarebbe troppo bello per essere vero.. Se torna in forma e riusciamo a sistemare anche la difesa siamo quasi sicuramente da secondo posto, senza ibra!! Poi se arriva anche ibra lo scudetto con un po' di fortuna non sarebbe più utopia!!


----------



## il condor (7 Luglio 2015)

kundi ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo Gundogan allora si ha una spiegazione anche per Bacca e Luiz adriano, poi l'atletico prende Abdennour e ci vende Godin andiamo a Roma prendiamo Romagnoli lo Zenit finalmente cede e ci vende Witsel e saremmo con questa formazione.
> Diego Lopez De Sciglio Romagnoli Godin Antonelli, Gundogan Bertolacci Witsel, Bonaventura Bacca Luiz Adriano.
> In panca: Abbiati Abate Alex Zapata Jose Mauri De Jong Montolivo El Shaarawy Suso Niang poi se Ibra dovesse venire allora ....... non potremmo più offendere il condor.
> E POI MI SVEGLIO.


----------



## Theochedeo (7 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> chiedo agli admin se riescono a trovare la grafica del centrocampo di milan channel di inizio giugno quando il mercato veniva fatto a porte aperte(prima della batosta martinez-kondogbia).ricordo che c'erano 4 categorie cosi divise:
> -centrocampo italiano (bertolci,valdifiori,baselli)
> -idee alternative o qualcosa del genere (mauri,maher)
> -giocatori di forza(kondogbia, mario suarez)
> ...



Ottima considerazione! Sulla preferenza non mi pronuncio poichè non avendo Sky non seguo la Bundes da anni! Una domanda: Xakha è davvero così forte da poter essere preferito a Gundogan? Può ricoprire il ruolo di mezz'ala (a me sembra un pò lento)?

Detto questo per me Gundogan potrebbe avere un impatto simile a quello di Ibra sulla squadra e spero vivamente che possa dare il benservito a Montolivo.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> chiedo agli admin se riescono a trovare la grafica del centrocampo di milan channel di inizio giugno quando il mercato veniva fatto a porte aperte(prima della batosta martinez-kondogbia).ricordo che c'erano 4 categorie cosi divise:
> -centrocampo italiano (bertolci,valdifiori,baselli)
> -idee alternative o qualcosa del genere (mauri,maher)
> -giocatori di forza(kondogbia, mario suarez)
> ...



Non l'ho trovato, comunque non credo ci fosse gundogan


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2015)

Facciamo un bel pacchettino con Hummels e via


----------



## Jonnys (7 Luglio 2015)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Facciamo un bel pacchettino con Hummels e via



Hummels + Gundogan per ElSha + 40 milioni

opp. Hummels + Gundogan + Reus per Elsha, De Jong, Menez + 45 milioni


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non l'ho trovato, comunque non credo ci fosse gundogan



Si si c era


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2015)

Attendo in silenzio.


----------



## bargnani83 (7 Luglio 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ottima considerazione! Sulla preferenza non mi pronuncio poichè non avendo Sky non seguo la Bundes da anni! Una domanda: Xakha è davvero così forte da poter essere preferito a Gundogan? Può ricoprire il ruolo di mezz'ala (a me sembra un pò lento)?
> 
> Detto questo per me Gundogan potrebbe avere un impatto simile a quello di Ibra sulla squadra e spero vivamente che possa dare il benservito a Montolivo.



il discorso è di caratteristiche.in un centrocampo di nani ovvero de jong,bonaventura e bertolacci avere in campionato un centrocampista con una certa fisicità ma che sappia dare del tu al pallone serve.ovvio che gundogan e lo stesso witsel tecnicamente possono essere anche migliori ma per quelle che sono le esigenze del nostro centrocampo e le caratteristiche del campionato italiano lo svizzero sarebbe l'elemento giusto.chiaro che in un mondo perfetto uno tra de jong e montolivo non li avrei tenuti e prendevo xhaka daventi la difesa e 1 tra gundogan e witsel mezz'ala.ma siamo fuori dalla realtà.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Luglio 2015)

io oltre a gundogan, giocatore che amo, sogno anche un trequartista se dobbiamo giocare col 4-3-1-2, bonaventura è sempre un adattato..


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.


Eh magari.
Se fosse integro non avrei alcun dubbio su di lui e almeno sarebbe scongiurato il pericolo Witsel, ma non credo al suo ipotetico arrivo, purtroppo.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha in progetto una corazzata. Gundogan nel cuore del centrocampo, ai suoi lati Bertolacci e Montolivo, trequartista Bonaventura. Davanti Luiz Adriano Bacca. Aspettando Ibra. Ma torniamo al tedesco. Il Milan ha scelto lui, un top gun. Il suo nome era già uscito nei discorsi con Ancelotti a Madrid. Sarebbe stato in cima alla lista di Carletto. Ma la sua candidatura non è morta, anzi negli ultimi giorni nei briefing con Sinisa è tornata prepotentemente alla ribalta. L'innamoramento per Witsel ormai è evaporato. E non tanto per la valutazione dello Zenit (30M), quanto per la constatazione di cercare un centrocampista dalle qualità differenti. Ossia un play di qualità. Questo è ciò che vuole il serbo.
> E Gundogan è bravo in tutte le mansioni di centrocampo, regista compreso. Il tedesco è in cima ai desideri di Sinisa, anche se non ai primissimi posti. I rapporti con il Dortmund sono stati sempre altalenanti, con rinnovi all'ultimo per evitare che andasse in scadenza. La trattativa è ancora in fase embrionale. Ma il tedesco ad oggi rappresenta il colpo che i rossoneri vogliono fare in mezzo al campo. Sfruttando proprio i rapporti tra giocatore e società, la sua voglia di cambiare aria, e appoggiandosi ad una figura importante: il padre. Il Dortmund valuta Gundogan 25M e il Milan ha ancora spazio per un grande acquisto in mezzo al campo. Sarà un top gun? *




Speriamo! E sono contento che Witsel sia tramontato.


----------



## devils milano (7 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2015)

,


----------



## J&B (7 Luglio 2015)

Se è gradito a Mihajlovic,allora prendiamolo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Luglio 2015)

A parte il mega titolo della gazzetta non sono altre notizie? se non leggiamo di movimenti di Galliani o comunque di possibili proposte mi viene anche difficile credere che ci stiano provando per davvero



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Il tedesco è in cima ai desideri di Sinisa, anche se non ai primissimi posti*.


Sarebbe bello capire chi è ai primi posti di Mihajlovic. Ibra? Romagnoli?


----------



## ps18ps (7 Luglio 2015)

adesso su fox sport stanno facendo vedere un'amichevole del borussia contro una squadra giapponese e han detto che il milan ha già smentito la notizia. ne sapete qualcosa?


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Luglio 2015)

Speriamo così Montolivo vedrà poco il campo


----------



## de sica (7 Luglio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> A parte il mega titolo della gazzetta non sono altre notizie? se non leggiamo di movimenti di Galliani o comunque di possibili proposte mi viene anche difficile credere che ci stiano provando per davvero
> 
> 
> Sarebbe bello capire chi è ai primi posti di Mihajlovic. Ibra? Romagnoli?



È un bene che non si parli dei movimenti del condor! Dopo la figuraccia Martinez- Kondogbia bisogna lavorare sottotraccia


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2015)

Se fisicamente sta bene sarebbe un grandissimo acquisto, senza dubbio. Ma il giocatore credo se lascia Dortmund sarà per una big europea.


----------



## devils milano (7 Luglio 2015)

pardon..avevo letto che la notizia era riportata da Tuttosport, noto quotidiano scandalistico...forse se è la Gazza,qualche mezza soffiata di verità ci può stare..trovo verosimile che se vanno a Dortmund a trattare Gundogan parlino anche di Hummels..e allora si che con quei due piu Ibra la vera alternativa ai gobbi diventiamo noi.


----------



## bmb (7 Luglio 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> pardon..avevo letto che la notizia era riportata da Tuttosport, noto quotidiano scandalistico...forse se è la Gazza,qualche mezza soffiata di verità ci può stare..trovo verosimile che se vanno a Dortmund a trattare Gundogan parlino anche di Hummels..e allora si che con quei due piu Ibra la vera alternativa ai gobbi diventiamo noi.



In quel caso è la Juve che diventa l'alternativa a noi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io oltre a gundogan, giocatore che amo, sogno anche un trequartista se dobbiamo giocare col 4-3-1-2, bonaventura è sempre un adattato..



Non arriverà, io credo che se arriverà un nuovo centrocampista a giocare dietro le punte sarà Bertolacci


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> In quel caso è la Juve che diventa l'alternativa a noi.


Servizio, voleè, punto. Quindici zero, Roger.


----------



## devils milano (7 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non arriverà, io credo che se arriverà un nuovo centrocampista a giocare dietro le punte sarà Bertolacci



negli ultimi anni sta tornando di moda trasformare le mezzali in trequartisti ( tipo Hamsik )...questo succedeva quando si giocava col 4/5/1..e le due mezzali erano il classico numero 10 che poi si poteva trasformare in trequartista e il numero 8 mezzala pura ( il 4 era il centrale, il 7 e 11 le ali )..tuttavia Bertolacci non ha la "testa" per essere trequartista è un interno che si inserisce e difende..


----------



## Memories of the Time (7 Luglio 2015)

Se arriva Ibra+un regista come TC vanno bene anche degli incursori, alla fine.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha in progetto una corazzata. Gundogan nel cuore del centrocampo, ai suoi lati Bertolacci e Montolivo, trequartista Bonaventura. Davanti Luiz Adriano Bacca. Aspettando Ibra. Ma torniamo al tedesco. Il Milan ha scelto lui, un top gun. Il suo nome era già uscito nei discorsi con Ancelotti a Madrid. Sarebbe stato in cima alla lista di Carletto. Ma la sua candidatura non è morta, anzi negli ultimi giorni nei briefing con Sinisa è tornata prepotentemente alla ribalta. L'innamoramento per Witsel ormai è evaporato. E non tanto per la valutazione dello Zenit (30M), quanto per la constatazione di cercare un centrocampista dalle qualità differenti. Ossia un play di qualità. Questo è ciò che vuole il serbo.
> E Gundogan è bravo in tutte le mansioni di centrocampo, regista compreso. Il tedesco è in cima ai desideri di Sinisa, anche se non ai primissimi posti. I rapporti con il Dortmund sono stati sempre altalenanti, con rinnovi all'ultimo per evitare che andasse in scadenza. La trattativa è ancora in fase embrionale. Ma il tedesco ad oggi rappresenta il colpo che i rossoneri vogliono fare in mezzo al campo. Sfruttando proprio i rapporti tra giocatore e società, la sua voglia di cambiare aria, e appoggiandosi ad una figura importante: il padre. Il Dortmund valuta Gundogan 25M e il Milan ha ancora spazio per un grande acquisto in mezzo al campo. Sarà un top gun? *




Quotate le notizie


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2015)

Io se fosse necessario mi spingerei fino a 35 più bonus, abbiamo necessità assoluta di un giocatore del genere che ci darebbe quel giusto equilibrio in mezzo al campo e tra i reparti (l'ingaggio ora come ora non è un problema), profilo ideale lì in mezzo, avremmo anche una buona contropartita come El Sha che ormai è talmente fuori dal progetto che per non farlo piangere gli hanno raccontato la favoletta del "ti vorrei trequartista, ce la puoi fare" "ti vorrei mezzala, alla Di Maria", se lo hanno fatto per rendergli meno amaro l'addio sono stati bravi.
C'è poco da star lì a far nomi, questo è da prendere a costo di diventare monotoni come api, nel caso venisse inutile dire che pure senza Ibra sarebbe già una squadra tostissima per la Serie A, non capisco solamente il rinnovo a De Jong a certe cifre quando lo stesso Mauri io lo vedo solamente in quella posizione, alla Verratti... infine i vari Bertolacci Bonaventura diventerebbero due jolly importanti in mezzo con un giocatore di livello vicino e se arriva Ibra sarebbe tanta roba.
Detto questo se finisse bene sono contento che nella formazione titolare ci sarebbero anche parecchi italiani, Romagnoli poi sarebbe un valore aggiunto perché rappresenta la schiera di quei giocatori italiani che volenti o nolenti sono il futuro della nazionale, così come Bertolacci, Mauri e Bonaventura (gli stessi De Sciglio e Antonelli sotto Miha potrebbero rendere molto di più).


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2015)

Magari, Sinisa ha capito finalmente, va bene gli arrivi di Bertolacci e Jose Mauri ma ci vuole un regista che detti i tempi e Gundogan sarebbe perfetto


----------



## franck3211 (7 Luglio 2015)

Bravo ma fisicamente finito. Punterei su altro.


----------



## sion (7 Luglio 2015)

notizia,per me,inventata dalla gazzetta..ma proprio di sana pianta...non ce NULLA su gundogan.

per vendere 4 copie di giornale in piu' metterebbero le loro sorelle nude in prima pagina..sicuro


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Luglio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> È un bene che non si parli dei movimenti del condor! Dopo la figuraccia Martinez- Kondogbia bisogna lavorare sottotraccia


 Ah giusto  Beh speriamo in sorprese improvvise


----------



## luigi61 (7 Luglio 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> notizia,per me,inventata dalla gazzetta..ma proprio di sana pianta...non ce NULLA su gundogan.
> 
> per vendere 4 copie di giornale in piu' metterebbero le loro sorelle nude in prima pagina..sicuro



Beh proprio tutta inventata non credo...ne parlano molti siti web a conferma che qualcosa c'è, poi certo tante illusioni visto il recente passato è meglio non farsele


----------



## JohnShepard (7 Luglio 2015)

Magari! Il centrocampista di qualità che ci manca, se con 25 mln te lo porti a casa è da prendere al volo! 

Per me sarebbe la prima scelta


----------



## sion (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Beh proprio tutta inventata non credo...ne parlano molti siti web a conferma che qualcosa c'è, poi certo tante illusioni visto il recente passato è meglio non farsele



ne parla solo calciomercato.com riprendendo la notizia della gazza..nessun altro giornalista ha detto mezza cosa..questa e' una sparata della gazzetta,poi ovviamente liberi di crederci il mercato e' fatto anche di sogni e illusioni


----------



## luigi61 (7 Luglio 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> ne parla solo calciomercato.com riprendendo la notizia della gazza..nessun altro giornalista ha detto mezza cosa..questa e' una sparata della gazzetta,poi ovviamente liberi di crederci il mercato e' fatto anche di sogni e illusioni



La notizia è di Laudisa da qualche parte l'avrà avuta...poi se vai su Google e digiti "milan su Gundogan" ti appariranno tutti i siti che la riportano, e non sono pochi; poi magari come dici tu è solo un sogno...


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

*BASTA. Si torna on topic. *


----------



## Schism75 (7 Luglio 2015)

mi sono fatto una strana idea su queste notizie. Secondo me molte di queste vengono immesse sui canali dei social network per vederne poi l'impatto sul pubblico ed eventualmente poi prenderla come strada oppure no. Se ricordate una delle dichiarazioni di Bee iniziali (dopo l'accordo ufficiale), diceva una cosa del tipo: "facciamo scegliere ai tifosi". Anche Suma negli ultimi tempi spesso ha detto e scritto:" sappiamo che questo non piace ai tifosi" | "sappiamo che questo piace molto ai tifosi". Mi spiegherei così molto più verosimilmente i mancanti rinnovi di Muntari, Bonera, il mancato ritorno di Boateng, il momentaneo non rinnovo a Mexes, l'acquisto di Mauri e non di Baselli. Anche su Witsel mi spiego la frenata (infatti non è stato un plebiscito come per Kondogbia). Mi spiego l'interesse per Romagnoli e Laporte sorto all'improvviso dopo che questi nomi sono volati moltissimo sui vari social. Vediamo ora cosa succederà con Mastour. Oh è solo una mia idea chiaro, però mi piaceva condividere con voi questa riflessione, visto che questo mercato del Milan, il primo in tanti anni con soldi, è tutto tranne che pianificato in base a delle esigenze specifiche e reali.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> Ecco la prima pagina



*Raga non siete costretti a commentare la news. La prossima critica sulla veridicità che vedo, costerà un richiamo ufficiale all'utente.*


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2015)

Ci vorrebbe proprio.
Speriamo sia vero, sarebbe un acquisto intelligente... ma se non sbaglio ha già rifiutato lo UTD che al momento ha di sicuro più appeal di noi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ci vorrebbe proprio.
> Speriamo sia vero, sarebbe un acquisto intelligente... ma se non sbaglio ha già rifiutato lo UTD che al momento ha di sicuro più appeal di noi



Lo confondi con Hummels.

Gündogan era vicino al Bayern.


----------



## mark (7 Luglio 2015)

Con lui, se in buone condizioni fisiche, il
Nostro centrocampo diventerebbe in un colpo solo ultra competitivo!! Poi se venisse sistemata anche la difesa allora anche se non arrivasse ibra saremo da champions ugualmente!!


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> Ecco la prima pagina



Sarebbe un sogno!Speriamo che il condor faccia il suo lavoro come si deve!Per lui si possono spendere anche 30mln! E' proprio quello che ci serve a centrocampo!Un vero regista di qualità.


----------



## J&B (7 Luglio 2015)

Meglio di Witsel?


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Meglio di Witsel?



Direi proprio di sì, se il fisico lo sostiene.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Luglio 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Meglio di Witsel?



Ma tanto anche


----------



## kundi (7 Luglio 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Meglio di Witsel?


E' molto meglio di Witsel anche se gioca in un altro ruolo (per l'idea che ho io del centrocampo), a vederlo nell'amichevole di stamani sembra anche in buone condizioni. Per me sarebbe un sogno e un segno vero di svolta, poi se vogliono prendere anche witsel saremmo al top.


----------



## luigi61 (7 Luglio 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Con lui, se in buone condizioni fisiche, il
> Nostro centrocampo diventerebbe in un colpo solo ultra competitivo!! Poi se venisse sistemata anche la difesa allora anche se non arrivasse ibra saremo da champions ugualmente!!



senza Ibra la champions ce la sogniamo...chi segna? Bacca?Adriano? le difese italiane non sono né quelle spagnole ne tanto meno quelle russe...Ibra sa invece come trattarle


----------



## mark (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> senza Ibra la champions ce la sogniamo...chi segna? Bacca?Adriano? le difese italiane non sono né quelle spagnole ne tanto meno quelle russe...Ibra sa invece come trattarle



Beh nell'anno del primo scudetto della Juve non è che ci fossero così tanti attaccanti bravi.. Se la squadra gira bene i goal arrivano e con Gundogan la squadra potrebbe girare bene!! Cosa più importante è non subire goal


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Luglio 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Meglio di Witsel?



Nettamente.


----------



## Memories of the Time (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> senza Ibra la champions ce la sogniamo...chi segna? Bacca?Adriano? le difese italiane non sono né quelle spagnole ne tanto meno quelle russe...Ibra sa invece come trattarle



Ah, quindi in Italia hanno fatto bene solo giocatori dal campionato inglese o italiano. Anvedi quante cose che si scoprono.
...
Sigh


----------



## luigi61 (7 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi in Italia hanno fatto bene solo giocatori dal campionato inglese o italiano. Anvedi quante cose che si scoprono.
> ...
> Sigh


mi pare di non aver detto questo! ho fatto dei nomi che se paragonati ad Ibra mi viene da ridere (o forse da piangere)


----------



## Julian Ross (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> mi pare di non aver detto questo! ho fatto dei nomi che se paragonati ad Ibra mi viene da ridere (o forse da piangere)



L'anno scorso ha fatto 22 gol tale Toni, 38 anni. 

Bacca e Luiz sicuramente non sono peggio di lui.


----------



## Sherlocked (7 Luglio 2015)

Ma non ha tipo problemi fisici atavici o qualcosa di simile ?


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Meglio di Witsel?



Per quanto Gundogan come valore sia migliore di Witsel, sono comunque due giocatori differenti che potrebbero tranquillamente coesistere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma non ha tipo problemi fisici atavici o qualcosa di simile ?



Infiammazione alle radici spinali, l'hanno operato 13 mesi fa e pare essersi ripreso, nel senso che da quando è rientrato a Ottobre di partite per la schiena non ne ha saltata neanche una, chiaramente ha giocato un po' si e un po' no visto che era fermo da una vita.




luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> Ecco la prima pagina



.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe messo nel mirino un nuovo obiettivo per il centrocampo: il giocatore del Borussia Dortmund, Gundogan, che ha appena firmato un rinnovo di contratto fino al 2017.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti
> 
> Ecco la prima pagina





Aron ha scritto:


> Per quanto Gundogan come valore sia migliore di Witsel, sono comunque due giocatori differenti che potrebbero tranquillamente coesistere.



Boom e Aron battezzò Witsel e Gundogan. Domani li annunciano Chelsea e Barça


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2015)

Ma la pancia?


----------



## ralf (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Boom e Aron battezzò Witsel e Gundogan. Domani li annunciano Chelsea e Barça



Lol


----------



## Hammer (7 Luglio 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Meglio di Witsel?



Nettamente


----------



## bargnani83 (7 Luglio 2015)

per quel che vale suma a tl ha smentito categoricamente l'ipotesi gundogan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> per quel che vale suma a tl ha smentito categoricamente l'ipotesi gundogan.



L opinione di Souma conta come quella del suo presidente .. Cioè 0 totale


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> per quel che vale suma a tl ha smentito categoricamente l'ipotesi gundogan.



Tipo? tiettelo gundogan tiettelo?


----------



## bargnani83 (7 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Tipo? tiettelo gundogan tiettelo?


----------



## il condor (7 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> per quel che vale suma a tl ha smentito categoricamente l'ipotesi gundogan.



sarebbe un acquisto troppo intelligente, per questo non arriverà mai.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

up


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> per quel che vale suma a tl ha smentito categoricamente l'ipotesi gundogan.



Meno male che ha smentito.
Dovrebbe fare come faceva una volta, quando smentiva quasi tutto, pure quando un acquisto era vicinissimo a essere definito.
Chissà se con Gundogan non lo stia facendo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> per quel che vale suma a tl ha smentito categoricamente l'ipotesi gundogan.



Allora arriva veramente


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> per quel che vale suma a tl ha smentito categoricamente l'ipotesi gundogan.



Per me se neanche Sky conferma, stiamo parlando più di una suggestione bellissima che di una notizia. Ovviamente spero che si possa trovare conferma di Gundogan il prima possibile!


----------



## Schism75 (7 Luglio 2015)

Vabbeh Suma che volete che dica. Meglio così.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me se neanche Sky conferma, stiamo parlando più di una suggestione bellissima che di una notizia. Ovviamente spero che si possa trovare conferma di Gundogan il prima possibile!



Di solito non dicono nulla prima delle 23.00 quando c'è "Calciomercato".


----------



## Renegade (7 Luglio 2015)

L'acquisto di prima necessità. Gundogan non sarebbe solo il ritorno della qualità a centrocampo ma sarebbe il senso che definisce tutti gli altri acquisti. Con Gundogan ha senso Bertolacci perché diviene complementare, con Gundogan hanno senso Bacca e Luiz Adriano perché verrebbero serviti, con Gundogan ha senso l'intero centrocampo.


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'acquisto di prima necessità. Gundogan non sarebbe solo il ritorno della qualità a centrocampo ma sarebbe il senso che definisce tutti gli altri acquisti. Con Gundogan ha senso Bertolacci perché diviene complementare, con Gundogan hanno senso Bacca e Luiz Adriano perché verrebbero serviti, con Gundogan ha senso l'intero centrocampo.



E per la prima volta sono d'accordo con te 

Comunque credo che la notizia del primo ma più importante via libera allo stadio valga come se non più di un'acquisto...perchè va nella direzione dell'accordo Berlusconi-Bee...e quindi garantisce in toto i quattrini per la campagna acquisti.
A questo punto spero che faccia anche da volano alla volontà d'investire e si arrivi a colmare tutti i buchi della rosa.
Denari spesi finora 58 milioni...offerta alla Roma prendere o lasciare di 18 milioni per Romagnoli, appena ricevuto il si...viaggio lampo a Dortmund e offerta da 60 milioni complessivi per la coppia Hummels-Gundogan (35+25)...capatina a Parigi per definire con il PSG regalandogli questi 4 milioni per il cartellino di Ibra....ritorno con passaggio da Lione, scambio alla pari Menez-Umtiti e fascia mancina sistemata col giovane , che può fare anche il centrale (e Alex può anche lasciare il Milan). Restano 10 milioncini, con cui magari possiamo anche prendere Maher...

Vabbeh...torno sulla terra


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Luglio 2015)

A me piace molto molto Gundogan e ideale per noi sopratutto per la sua qualita ma quella schiena.. non so dopo quel infortunio non lo ho visto piu lui stesso dicono in dortmund che non e andato al Barca proprio per questo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'acquisto di prima necessità. Gundogan non sarebbe solo il ritorno della qualità a centrocampo ma sarebbe il senso che definisce tutti gli altri acquisti. Con Gundogan ha senso Bertolacci perché diviene complementare, con Gundogan hanno senso Bacca e Luiz Adriano perché verrebbero serviti, con Gundogan ha senso l'intero centrocampo.


Su questo sono d'accordo, Gundogan e Ibrahimovic sono delle necessità, sarebbero i top che darebbero senso a Bertolacci e Mauri e a Bacca e Adriano.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Luglio 2015)

Sarebbe un sogno che si realizza..ma magari..chiaramente la cifra per portarlo a casa non e' di certo 25mln...secondo me appena Galliani alza la cornetta gli sparano 35/40 mln solo per continuare la conversazione.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Luglio 2015)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un sogno che si realizza..ma magari..chiaramente la cifra per portarlo a casa non e' di certo 25mln...secondo me appena Galliani alza la cornetta gli sparano 35/40 mln solo per continuare la conversazione.



Che ci starebbe pure, é solo l'inizio trattativa.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (8 Luglio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Che ci starebbe pure, é solo l'inizio trattativa.



Senza dubbio, per lui anche 40 sarebbero spesi strabene


----------

